# What are these?



## JEM (Jun 1, 2013)

I recently purchased a South Bend Model A lathe that came with a world of miscellaneous tooling.  I found a couple of items that I don't recognize (see attached pictures).  I assume they are lathe attachments but looking back in the old South Bend catalogs, I can't find anything similar.  They have the same paint as the lathe and one of the pieces has the South Bend logo on it.  I am not certain that all of these pieces are related - especially the one with the clamp that obviously clamps on the lathe bed.  Also I am not sure if there are other missing parts.  Anyone out there know what these are and what they are used for?  Thanks JEM


----------



## jgedde (Jun 1, 2013)

That looks like some sort of work stop for a milling machine vise.  The bottom left piece I believe to be unrelated.

John


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 1, 2013)

The bottom left is an old style tool holder.  The three tapered bars are for inserting in the tail stock and boring, the tool on the top left looks like a carriage stop to me.  But I could be way wrong on all of it, but I think that is a good guess anyway.  Hope this helps.

Bob


----------



## genec (Jun 1, 2013)

A you have a mix of homemade parts and what appears to be a support four using woodworking gouges.  The slotted piece in the one with the bolt clamps to the ways.  My guess it's scrap parts from some woodworking lathe.


----------



## Daver (Jun 1, 2013)

Bottom left looks like a carriage stop to me.


----------



## pipeclay (Jun 9, 2013)

The bottom left could be a raiser block for a fixed steady,eg so you could use a 9" on a 10".


----------



## Ray C (Jun 9, 2013)

The two far right items look like the stylus from a tool grinder and/or endmill sharpener.

Ray


----------



## Restorer (Jun 14, 2013)

The group of parts look like tooth rest components for a tool and cutter grinder.

The cast part with Vee groove looks too short to be S.B. origion.
Some pieces look home made, could have been an attempt to sharpen cutters with a tool post grinder.


----------



## NEL957 (Sep 1, 2013)

JEM said:


> I recently purchased a South Bend Model A lathe that came with a world of miscellaneous tooling. I found a couple of items that I don't recognize (see attached pictures). I assume they are lathe attachments but looking back in the old South Bend catalogs, I can't find anything similar. They have the same paint as the lathe and one of the pieces has the South Bend logo on it. I am not certain that all of these pieces are related - especially the one with the clamp that obviously clamps on the lathe bed. Also I am not sure if there are other missing parts. Anyone out there know what these are and what they are used for? Thanks JEM




The two on the far side one at 90° and the other is straight. Appear to be part of a sharpening tool. It would need the air spindle and the grinder spindle.
Nelson


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 2, 2013)

Will this help?  I also have a draw full that no one would ever guess or have a clue.  All were machined here for that special operation most were for
a one time use. And by now I even forgot.


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 3, 2013)

looks to me that they all go together and used as an adjustable positioner for possibly an indicator or other measuring device that fits on the small shaft--Dave   :thinking:


----------



## ScrapMetal (Sep 3, 2013)

Along the lines of what Dave said, I think that the cast holder with the long slot in it attaches to the "base" that looks like a tailstock base.  You already have one part in the holder so now we only need to figure what the thing is supposed to do.  I'm thinking something like a commutator cutter but haven't figured out just how that would work with a fixed base.

FWIW

-Ron


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 3, 2013)

looks like something i would just throw away:roflmao:


----------



## awander (Sep 18, 2013)

This setup is a Tool & Reamer attachment-see below (p. 16 of South Bend 1947 brochure) for a photo of it in use.


----------

